# 2 Peacocks, 1 Cynotilapia?, 1 Labeotreopheus



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

1. some type of elongatus hybrid?





2.Sunshne or Regal Peacock?



3. Labeotropheus Hybrid? (Fulliborni)





4. Another Sunshine or Regal Peacock (bought the 2 together from same "assorted" peacock tank...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. does seem like the "common" Elongatus, which is also called Elongatus Ornatus or Elongatus Likoma. Does he seem pure? Probably not, seems too thick bodies. Does the bars come and go or just stay like that?

2 & 4. The Yellow Peacocks are a mess to ID or buy. Both of these do look like Yellow Aulonocara. There are Aulonocara baenschi, and a few localities of Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" There are 3 or more races/species from that part of the lake, and it is hard to know for sure with juveniles, or to even know if they are pure. "Sunshine" refers to one race but is often used for all of them. "Regal" usually refers to a blue peacock. Maleri used to be called "Yellow Regal". Baenschi used to be called "New Yellow Regal" and "Benga/Nkomo Reef". The trade names can get very confusing.

3. Does seem like Fuelleborni . The nose isn't very big, but they lose the bigger nose in captivity a bit. Unless he has Zebra mixed in.


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome info! Thanks...
The elongatus bars are constant, and if you look at my post from feb. of the same fish, he was yellowish, instead of blueish. (not sure if this helps, but can't hurt)


----------



## tuna (Nov 8, 2004)

Could be a male Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tuna said:


> Could be a male Pseudotropheus saulosi


Disagree.


----------

